# My Dobermann Pinscher bike check



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Pretty much done. I cracked my suburban so I decided to just get a dobermann and sell the warrenty frame.. which btw is taking _months_ to get.

Anyway here it is with a bit of HDR:










specs:

Frame: Dobermann Pinscher
Fork: 36 Float @ 105mm
Rims: Mavic 721 (painted red)
Front hub: Profile 20mm brakeless red
Rear hub: Profile 12t red
Tires: small block 8
Seat: Stripped Federal Pivotal
Seat Post: Poverty Alloy Pivotal
Headset: Chris King 1 1/8 Headset
Stem: Blk Mrkt Underboss
Bars: deity twenty 14
Brake: juicy 7 w/ v5 rotor & DB lever
Chain: KMC Drop Buster
Cranks: Profile w/ Ti axle
Sprocket: 26t Tree Bikes SD
Pedals: Odyssey plastic (w/ metal pins)

Heres a little video I made before I painted the rims, the second part is my back yard.






A few clips with the Dobermann from Nick Watkins on Vimeo.

comments? questions?


----------



## a_burnside (Dec 18, 2008)

OMFG!
More pics please
BTW... nice backyard


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You've come a long way since you first started posting here. 
Sweet bike, and nice riding.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> You've come a long way since you first started posting here.
> Sweet bike, and nice riding.


haha thats true. and thanks


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Sweeeet ride! I don't even want to know the $$ amount invested...


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Keep up the practice man, seems like you got the means to do so! I love the bike, it's very clean.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice video. I remember you posting here a while back...I said it before and I'll say it again...I really like how you show the falls and not just the nailed tricks. Nice video.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you ever get that one trick you kept trying for?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

yakmastermax said:


> Did you ever get that one trick you kept trying for?


I still haven't landed a single one, bar spins are hard.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Beautiful build. Aren't Pinschers awesome?


----------



## CaliMobb44 (Jan 18, 2009)

You're the one who inspired me to just give in and paint my wheels. Hopefully they turn out good. I just finished sanding one down and cleaning it up. Started taping them up last night, and damn it's such a pain in the a$$!!


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

beautiful ride, and great skills, one hint on the bar spins, clamp your seet between your legs with your knees and hold your bike there while spinning


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

ya try practicing barspin manuals first..


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> ya try practicing barspin manuals first..


been doing those for years.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> Beautiful build. Aren't Pinschers awesome?


Yeah. Especially the REAL ones that have fur, and bark, and will bite the **** out of you!

Nice bike. I'm more of a squishy frame guy myself but I'd like to have one of those solely for the fact that I have a 6 year old male blue Doberman (one with fur and feet).


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Cool video...


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> I still haven't landed a single one, bar spins are hard.


gotta get the seat/frame pinch going on with your knees! you have the throw right, but the bike keeps flopping to the side when you're in the air...

Nice bike, nice backyard setup, and nice little vid!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Skeet, 
You could probably land those barspins better if you'd pull your ****ing pants up.
I thought that look went out of style back in 2003. 
just sayin


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I heard the clothes you wear totally help land tricks. Personally, I find riding naked is the best.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> I heard the clothes you wear totally help land tricks. Personally, I find riding naked is the best.


Rock out with your c**k out!


----------



## Richie Rollz (Aug 14, 2009)

pull up your pants. Nice riding!!


----------

